# Problem with ATI Tool and Crossfire 2x x1900xt



## Tom2110 (Mar 29, 2006)

System is: 

Opteron 170 @ 2700 MHz
Asus A8R32 MVP Deluxe
2GB G Skill 
2x x1900xt at Crossfire 

I have the problem ATI Tool only can clock the cards at the first time who i have installed the programm. When i restart the pc and i make the 3D Mark bench i have only the performance of one card! 
Whith one card and no crossfire mode the settings are right. 

In crossfire mode no chance to clock the cards! I have try it with ati tool and then with ati original overdrive tool. with overdrive tool i can try every frequenz but all is the same!! 

Can anyone help me?


----------



## SeeK (Mar 29, 2006)

First, ATI Tool doesn't fully support X1900 it seems. At least not mine. And I don't know about CrossFire. Sorry I couldn't be of more use to you.


----------

